# Start



## DustinJolley (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm starting Tae Kwon Do with the next week or so. Lol! I think it will be fun for me to learn something new that I've always wanted to do. Lol!


----------



## Scotty (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on your choice to start. I have been studying martial arts for 6 months and I am hooked. Good luck!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 16, 2009)

Enjoy your training and get the most you can from the experence


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations...I'm sure it will be a rewarding expereince for you.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## irishwolf08 (Apr 16, 2009)

That is great! Good luck, and keep us posted. I'm doing TKD as well, and love it! Are you doing ITF or WTF?
Have fun! ^_^


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on your new beginning! 

Daniel


----------



## DustinJolley (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know what ITF or WTF mean. Lol!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 16, 2009)

DustinJolley said:


> I don't know what ITF or WTF mean. Lol!


ITF: International Taekwondo Federation
WTF: World Taekwondo Federation

Incidentally, a better way of putting it would be 'ITF or Kukkiwon?'  

The Kukkiwon actually determines the curriculum and grading requirements while the world taekwondo federation is a sports regulatory body, regulating specifically sport taekwondo as you see it in the Olympics.

In addition to these bodies, there is the ATA (American Taekwondo Association), and various other nation specific entities.

There are also different groups called ITA.  The first is the International Taekwondo Alliance and if I am not mistaken, a breakaway fromthe ATA.  The second is the Independent Taekwondo Association, a subsection of Defensive Services International, which is GM Pelligrini's organization.

Daniel


----------



## DustinJolley (May 1, 2009)

It's a W.T.F. school. I started last week. I'm really enjoying it so far. Lol!


----------



## DustinJolley (May 14, 2009)

I just got my first stripe on my white belt last week. Lol!


----------



## DustinJolley (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm now a yellow belt with one stripe.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 7, 2009)

Way to hang in there.  Glad you're liking it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great have you started to spar yet? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats on your first steps into the Martial Arts its definitely a rewarding & enriching experience.


----------



## Flea (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to be.  I'm about 9 months into my practice and totally wild about it.  Keep the faith!


----------



## still learning (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,  As the years go by....one thing we did learn?  ....to learn to fight ..is to fight and learn....NO OTHER WAY!

Self-defense classes should be gear this way....Aloha


----------



## DustinJolley (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm testing for my orange belt on the 22nd of this month. I started sparring almost as soon as I became a yellow belt. Lol!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 14, 2009)

Best wishes to you, Dustin!  Let us know how you do!

Daniel


----------



## tallgeese (Aug 15, 2009)

Good luck!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad you are enjoying your martial art.

Some friendly suggestions:

Keep a notebook.

Record yourself doing your katas and sparring.

If your instructor allows record the class (otherwise make good use of your notebook).

You will see a difference in the way you move as time passes by and you gain more confidence and muscle memory to execute some wicked moves.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck on your test, its all a learning process.


----------



## DustinJolley (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got my second stripe on my orange belt last Friday night. Lol!


----------



## DustinJolley (Sep 14, 2009)

How's everyone?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 14, 2009)

Doing well, thank you.  And congrats!

Daniel


----------



## Shaderon (Sep 14, 2009)

Well done Justin, keep going!

Just remember a black belt is a white belt that never gave up.

I remember when I was in the colour belt ranks, it's wasn't too long ago.  My posts keeping everyone updated on my gradings are still on here as well!

It won't be long until you are suddenly at that BB grading wondering how the heck you got there! lol

Good luck and most importantly enjoy the journey.


----------



## Blu (Sep 26, 2009)

Grats, on your progress. Keep up the great work!


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 4, 2009)

it's good to see progression, isn't it?


----------



## DustinJolley (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've been on here. Let me get you up to date on what's been happening. I'm a green belt getting ready to test for green-stripe belt in a few weeks. I also joined the Black Belt Club at my Dojang and got a new uniform along with that. But I'm still waiting for the weapons. My school's in the middle of getting ready to move to a new location, but there's been a delay due to some issues with the hv/ac. Well, that's pretty much it for now. Tae Kwon.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 15, 2009)

TKD is good times. Hope you get as much out of it As I have gotten out of my expirience.


----------



## xfighter88 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats been doing it off and on for about 16 years and it's always fun


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 24, 2010)

been doing my art, Shotokan, for nearly 5 months and I'm absolutely mad and passionate about it! 

I think of ma sometimes as something like a big ole bag of lays potato chips, y'know, once you get a taste, you just can't stop.


----------



## DustinJolley (May 10, 2010)

Hello, everyone. It's been quite awhile since I've been on here. Let me get you up to speed on some things that have been happening since you heard from me last. First, it's been a year now since I started my Tae Kwon Do training and I'm still enjoying every minute of it (almost) as a blue-striped belt. Second, this coming October, I'll be an Uncle for the first time. Lastly, you can see my Tae Kwon Do videos on my YouTube channel: www.youtube.com/dustinjolley. Well, that's it for now. See ya.


----------



## DustinJolley (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey, everyone. It's been a long time since I posted on here last. Let me fill you in on what's new in my life. First of all, I've been in Tae Kwon Do for a year and 7 months as of tomorrow and I'm now the Uncle of a 2 month old baby boy named Zane. Well, that's about it for now. See ya.


----------



## DustinJolley (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll be testing for red-striped belt tonight. Hard to believe that I've been in Tae Kwon Do for two years already.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats on rank and being an uncle. Keep going!


----------



## Lee Ch'a (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello Dustin, it's been fun to read through your posts/journey of your first two years of Tae Kwon Do.  I am currently also in Tae Kwon Do, and have been for about the same amount of time!  It's great to see a fellow practitioner, and way to stick with it!  The journey I am sure has been a fun and hopefully also challenging one.  I understand how you feel, I find it hard to believe I've been in TKD as long as I have as well.  Sometimes it feels as though I just joined yesterday 

Keep it up!  And enjoy the journey- after all, that's what it's all about, right? 

-Lee


----------

